# Foxalien 3018SE/Mastercam/Candle



## poolrod (Aug 22, 2020)

Hi everyone, I'm a CNC machinist/Programmer 3D model maker but am struggling with my little benchtop router. I have watched a few videos on how to calibrate x y and z axis but there must be magic numbers somewhere. I posted in inch and metric but z goes deep and the .2 by .2 square I programmed came out about .100 thou short in y and about .300 long in x. Any help would be great. I'm running my Mastercam programs on Candle. Thank you everyone.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

1. Candle is only a sender for GRBL based controllers, use a GRBL post processor only.

2. That looks like you have major machine mechanical issues. I would guess whatever is attached to your steppers is very loose. Make sure your set screws are tight and located on flats. The set screws need loctite (blue). Check the steps/mm calibration.


----------



## poolrod (Aug 22, 2020)

Thank you, I will check the steppers and the post processor.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

You don't say what machine it is but if it has belt drive also make sure the belts are tensioned correctly.

If you do all the checking and adjusting does not help then maybe someone using a similar system can help by providing information on what setting or registers in the software actually control cut length for each axis so you can get your settings under control. 

One thing to remember, any time you are trying to verify and adjust settings for the cutting lengths you should use the longest lengths for the cut that your machine is capable of cutting.


----------



## poolrod (Aug 22, 2020)

Thank you, I bought a Foxalien 3018SE and trying to get it dialed in. Here are the current numbers from Candle if this helps. Thank you again. Rod. 
$100=1600
$101=1600
$102=1600
$110=1200
$111=1200


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

You said you are trying to run Mastercam programs using Candle and that was your first problem. Like Richard said you need to save your cut files with a GRBL post processor for them to run correctly using Candle, the Mastercam files were probable not saved using a GRBL post processor. 

Do you have a GRBL post processor in your design software?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

You said you are trying to run Mastercam programs using Candle and that was your first problem. Like Richard said you need to save your cut files with a GRBL post processor for them to run correctly using Candle, the Mastercam files were probable not saved using a GRBL post processor. 

Do you have a GRBL post processor in your design software?

Have you watched this video? It might help you out.

https://www.foxalien.com/blogs/news...ject-with-foxalien-3018-se-cnc-router-machine


----------

